# How to Find IP frm Yahoo Messenger



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 7, 2006)

thtz it..

dont talk abt net Stat..

is their any soft ??


----------



## mediator (Sep 7, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35880

Here I created a thread specially for curious ppl like u.


----------

